# help with lx172



## clavin29 (Jun 10, 2012)

i have a lx172, with a peerless 801-060. i am wondering if there are websites that i could just but a whole new transmission(i have it apart, and its wore). i found websites that sell a spicer that is supposed to fit the lx 100 series, but im not thinking thats correct. any thoughts or part numbers that could help in my search?? thanks.

i can order parts for the trans, but not the whole trans. thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like your transmission has been replaced by an 801-038, I found it listed at ereplacement parts on the web for $972.00 (Ouch). From John Deere it shows up at $789.70 (still a lot)


----------



## xxrachelxx (Jan 12, 2012)

*parts*

have u tries jacks small engines online site?


----------

